# Goat feed Recipe. Am I missing anything?



## holliroewe (Jan 25, 2012)

My does will be here Thursday or Friday, so I am making final arrangements for their health and happiness  Here's what i'm thinking, so let me know if I'm missing anything. 

Alfalfa Hay, free choice minerals which include copper and selenium/E, fresh water and clean bedding of course, but the grain feed I'd like to mix myself... so this was what I was thinking:

50lbs barley, 50lbs rolled oats, 50 lbs alfalfa pellets, 10 lbs BOSS. 

Am I missing anything? Salt block? Will this feed recipe work well for lactating goats?

Thank You!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 25, 2012)

We add some corn (not sure on the measurement),  molasses (a 5 gallon bucket), 16% pellets (two 50lbs bags), soy bean meal (5 gallon bucket), and we grind a bale of green hay in there...they love it, and seem to be doing well on it.


----------



## holliroewe (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for your post


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

A friends of mine has a dairy and this is what she feeds hers. http://www.freewebs.com/calmgentledairygoatfarm/management.htm

I only have 8 goats and I feed my does dumor goat feed, non medicated with alfalfa pellets a lil corn chop. for my bucks I feed noble goat until my AC comes in. free choice minerals.
I hope this helps.


----------

